# today I join in.



## spurrs and racks (Jul 31, 2018)

John 3:16 KJV

'For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life."

So is the word of God, Thanks be to God.

Thus did God hold the world? How? God gave his only son or every one in the world who trust in him. How did God give? God gave us Jesus, his son, born as a man in order to be one with us. God gave Jesus, in life as we are to study his teaching, and in Jesus death, to take our sin. Why? so that we can follow his word and follow Jesus into the Kingdom of God. That is the love of God.

Nothing less than Jesus teaching, nothing less than Jesus love of all man kind. Jesus is all life and it's blessing form his father our God.

Godspeed

s&r


----------



## Israel (Aug 1, 2018)

welcome, brother.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Aug 1, 2018)

In the beginning the word already existed, Life itself was in him, and life gives light to everyone.

John 1: 1,4

All things were made by God; and without God was not any thing made that was made.

In God was life; and the life was the light of men.


The human nature is not eternal. Who made the world exist? Just as our God receives us as servants, we as servants are glorified by honoring our Lord.  This is why every man confesses that Jesus Christ is Lord, and we as servants are blessed by our God the father.

Godspeed

s&r


----------



## spurrs and racks (Aug 2, 2018)

John 1:14 

The Word became flesh and made his dwelling among us. We have seen his glory, the glory of the one and only Son, who came from the Father, full of grace and truth.

"The word was made flesh" so that wisdom of God could come within the reach of us. For God's word, the expression of the whole truth about God, is far beyond our comprehension. No creature can ever fully understand his creator. But the word, "the son of God", put in human form, so the truth could be seen and understood.

Godspeed

s&r


----------



## spurrs and racks (Aug 3, 2018)

Hebrews 2:17

Wherefore in all things it behoved him to be made like unto his brethren, that he might be a merciful and faithful high priest in things pertaining to God, to make reconciliation for the sins of the people.

This is the word of God. Thanks be to God.

Jesus was in every respect like us, his brothers and sisters. Jesus, the son of God, that would take away the sins of all the people. 

What would Jesus do? As God entered time and became man, he became bound, imprisoned, restricted, he was human. Did Jesus ever wish he was back with the father? Was Jesus ever cold from rain? Parched from heat? Weary and tired from travel? His body ached from pain? Wanting to sleep in a soft bed?

With the wave of his hand, he could have stopped it all. sailed the spit of his accusers back into their faces. Paralyzed the hands of all mortal men who placed the crown of thorns on his head, or pierced his side with their sword. But he did not.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Aug 6, 2018)

Mathew 1:23

Behold, a virgin shall be with child, and shall bring forth a son, and they shall call his name Emmanuel, which being interpreted is, God with us.

This is the word of God, Thanks be to God

Jesus was wearied , so he could be refreshed. Jesus was thirsty when he gave drink. Jesus was hungry, when he fed the hungry. Jesus died to live again. Jesus was buried to rise again. Jesus hung on the cross, to strengthen. Jesus veiled heaven so he could give light. Jesus made the earth shake so he could make it strong. Jesus rough the seas so he could calm them. Jesus opened the tomb so he could show it was the home of the living. Jesus was born from a virgin, so he could be known as the son of God.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Aug 7, 2018)

Philippians 2:6-8

6 Who, being in the form of God, thought it not robbery to be equal with God:

7 But made himself of no reputation, and took upon him the form of a servant, and was made in the likeness of men:

8 And being found in fashion as a man, he humbled himself, and became obedient unto death, even the death of the cross.

This is the word of God, Thanks be to God.

Jesus himself gone through the whole human experience, from the trivial irritations of family life, the cramping restrictions of hard work, lack of money, horrors of pain, humiliation, defeat, despair and death. When God was man, he played man, born in poverty, died in disgrace, and thought it all worthwhile.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Aug 8, 2018)

Luke 19:30

"Go to the village ahead of you, and as you enter it, you will find a colt tied there, which no one has ever ridden. Untie it and bring it here."

Kings and their Army's rode horses into war. Yet the king of kings rode a colt of an Jack, "a colt who no man ever sat". Our king, the son of God, the gentlest of he mighty, with on swords to guard him, to protect his travels or his family or their household. Men who follow him must put aside their vain, their earthy ambitions, awaken their spiritual powers.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Aug 9, 2018)

Mathew 21:5

Tell the daughter of Zion, "behold, your King is coming to you, lowly, and sitting on a jack, a colt, the foal of a jack"

Christ's public entry into Jerusalem seems so altogether different, inconsistent, from previous appearance. The time for silence long passed, public declaration had come. Christ sending forth two disciples to announce his coming to bring a multitude. To defy the Pharisee's and his arrest. Commanding all to acknowledge his Messiahship. God's prophecy was upon them.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Aug 10, 2018)

Mathew 21:7

7 "And brought the ***, and the colt, and put on them their clothes, and they set him thereon."

  the Saviour, what a noble flame
 Was kindl'd in his breast,
 When hasting to Jerusalem,
 He march'd before the rest!

  Good-will to men and zeal for God
 His ev'ry thought engross;
 He longs to be baptiz'd with blood;
 He pants to reach his cross.

  With all his suff'rings full in view,
 And woes to us unknown,
 Forth to the task his spirit flew;
 'Twas love that urg'd him on.

  Lord! we return thee what we can,
 Our hearts shall sound abroad
 Salvation to the dying man,
 And to the rising God!

  And while thy bleeding glories here
 Engage our wond'ring eyes;
 We learn our lighter cross to bear,
 And hasten to the skies.

William Cowper

Everyone who lives according to the teachings of Jesus Christ rises to a friendship with God and communion with him.


----------



## Israel (Aug 10, 2018)

We too, groan inwardly.
The seed of God is for the bearing of fruit.
But _I have a baptism_ to be baptised with, and how am I straitened until it shall have been accomplished!


----------



## spurrs and racks (Aug 13, 2018)

Mark 11:8 King James Version (KJV)

"And many spread their garments in the way: and others cut down branches off the trees, and strawed them in the way."

This was Jesus announcement that he was indeed the long awaited Messiah. He chose a time when all of Israel would be gathered in Jerusalem, a place where huge crowds could see him, and a way of proclaiming his mission that was unmistakable. The people went wild. They were sure their liberation from Rome was at hand. While the crowd correctly saw Jesus as the fulfillment of these prophecies, they did not understand where Jesus kingship would lead him. The people who were praising God for giving them a king had the wrong idea about Jesus. They expected him to be a national leader who would restore their nation to its former glory; thus, they were deaf to the words of their prophets and blind to Jesus real mission. When it became apparent that Jesus was not going to fulfill their hopes, many people would turn against him. A similar crowd would cry out "Crucify him!" when Jesus stood on trial only a few days later. It takes more than participation at a praise gathering to be a true friend and a follower of Jesus.

Like the people on the road to Jerusalem that day, we have much to learn about Jesus death and resurrection. We must not let our personal desires catch us up in the celebration and shouting lest me miss the meaning of true discipleship.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Aug 14, 2018)

Mathew 21:9

"Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord!"

This is the word of God, Thanks be to God.

Because he emptied himself of all but love, you can be filled.
Because his body was broken, your life can be whole.
Because his blood was shed, your sin can be forgiven.
Because he submitted to injustice, you can forgive.
Because he finished his fathers work, your life has worth.
Because he was forsaken, you will never be alone.
Because he was buried, you can be raised.
Because he lives, you don't have to be afraid.
Because he reached down to you, you don't have to work your way up to him.
Because his promises are always true, you can have hope.

           Anne Graham Lotz


----------



## Israel (Aug 15, 2018)

I would cry "Lord, it's not fair!"
But wiser voice asks "do you dare?"
"have not yet learned of where to ask,
and likewise learned place of declare?"

That justice scale you think so grand
Do you not hold in bony hand?
And all creation's set undone
whereon your side lay bony thumb?

That scale you always tip to you
have you not learned it's plain in view
In sight of Who forever sees
that to your own bones denies mercy?

Must tender I again be pried
to sight of wound in hands in feet and side?
Does crown of rule your sight escape
with flow o'er eyes, down face and nape?

The visage you would keep intact
of self, self knowing, flesh bag of fact
dealt all of wound neglecting none
with scornful word of mercy's shun.

Will you have what's fair, or fairer still?
Stand then ready to discharge your bill
But know_ that standing _leads to fall
Till mercy be soul's sole enthrall.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Aug 15, 2018)

Mathew 21:9

"Hosanna to the Son of David! Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord! Hosanna in the highest!"

Let shouts of gladness rise
Triumphant to the skies
Now comes the King most glorious
To reign over all victorious
Hosanna, praise, and glory!
Our King, we bow before thee

He wears no kingly crown
Yet as a King he is known
Though not arrayed in splendor
Hosanna, praise, and glory!

Thy heart now open wide
Bid Christ with thee abide
He graciously will hear thee
And be forever near thee
Hosanna, praise, and glory!
Our King, we bow before thee


----------



## spurrs and racks (Aug 16, 2018)

John 12:13


"Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord"

When our Lord was whipped, he remained calm.
When our Lord was crucified, he prayed for his crucifiers.
When our Lord met his end here on earth, it was with his blood, because of this we are redeemed by the blood of our Christ.


----------



## j_seph (Aug 16, 2018)

spurrs and racks said:


> John 3:16 KJV
> 
> 'For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life."
> 
> ...


Had to fix that for ya 
He gave his only Begotten son, not his only son we that are saved are his sons too woopwoop


----------



## spurrs and racks (Aug 17, 2018)

Mathew 19: 39-40

And some of the Pharisees in the multitude said to him, "Master, rebuke your disciples." And Jesus answered and said, "I tell you, if these become silent, the stones will cry out!"

Could the stones really cry out? Assuredly, he could open the mouth of the dumb to speak.

 If the stones could speak, they could tell of their breaker, how he took them from the quarry, and made them fit for a temple.
 They could tell us from their breaker, who broke our hearts with the hammer of his words.
 If the stones could cry out, they would magnify their builder, who polished them, and formed them, fit for a palace. 
 The stones would talk of their architect and builder, who built a place for us in the temple of God.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Aug 20, 2018)

Mark 11:17

"the scriptures declare, 'My temple will be called a place of prayer for all nations,' but you have turned it into a den of thieves."

Sometimes radical action must be taken in order to keep the clutter and distractions out of our fellowship with God and our intentions to bring glory to him.

Luke 19:41

"And when he was come near, he beheld the city, and wept over it"

Our Lord felt the city's fate, his enemies attack it form every side. Instead of the Holy city, he saw what others could not see. Gone are the things that make for peace, present are the things that do not recognize the time of his visitation.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Aug 21, 2018)

Luke 19:42-43 King James Version (KJV)

42 Saying, If thou hadst known, even thou, at least in this thy day, the things which belong unto thy peace! but now they are hid from thine eyes.

43 For the days shall come upon thee, that thine enemies shall cast a trench about thee, and compass thee round, and keep thee in on every side,

Who can behold the holy Jesus, looking forward to the miseries that awaited his murderers, weeping over the city where his precious blood was about to be shed, without seeing that the likeness of God in the believer, consists much in good-will and compassion? Surely those cannot be right who take up any doctrines of truth, so as to be hardened towards their fellow-sinners. But let every one remember, that though Jesus wept over Jerusalem, he executed awful vengeance upon it. Though he delights not in the death of a sinner, yet he will surely bring to pass his awful threatenings on those who neglect his salvation. The Son of God did not weep vain and causeless tears, nor for a light matter, nor for himself. He knows the value of souls, the weight of guilt, and how low it will press and sink mankind. May he then come and cleanse our hearts by his Spirit, from all that defiles. May sinners, on every side, become attentive to the words of truth and salvation.

Matthew Henry


----------



## spurrs and racks (Aug 22, 2018)

John 2:15 King James Version (KJV)

And when Jesus had made a whip of small cords, he drove them all out of the temple, and the sheep, and the oxen; and poured out the changers' money, and overthrew the tables;

Was Jesus meek? Was Jesus weak?

Jesus was meek. Jesus had the greatest possible strength under the greatest possible control. While Jesus was on the cross, he could have called legions of angels to come to his aid. He did not. Jesus stayed on that cross and held his vast power in check, out of love for you and me.


----------



## Israel (Aug 23, 2018)

Who knows when standing standing's moved,
And all once known 'pears now removed,
Of honor, glory, Father's face
to ghoulish grins of urged disgrace.

What buckles there in woe and shame
where flesh be stripped exposing frame?
Though yet despised be borne in full
all pressed now down to earth's dread pull.

Others he could save, save He
the spit of words flung toward that tree
Yes! Pressed down and shaken draining cup
in what flows down as He looks up.

A quiver full alone seeks He
For Father-friend He cannot see
And as on spit now all be turned
till turn in full reveal what's earned.

The make of sons by crushing seed
the price full paid for spitting breed
of all mere born of naked thrust
for their escape from kindling's dust.

And sun in darkness hidden seems
now put to shame by this Son's beam
of all unbuckling nailed to tree
of seeming sag, where stand's mercy.


----------



## gordon 2 (Aug 23, 2018)

spurrs and racks said:


> Luke 19:42-43 King James Version (KJV)
> 
> 42 Saying, If thou hadst known, even thou, at least in this thy day, the things which belong unto thy peace! but now they are hid from thine eyes.
> 
> ...


Being accustomed after a perusal of the poetry within the tread, I thought it a most comfortable edit to MH 's ending instead the addition: and be baptized.

"May he then come and cleanse our hearts by his Spirit, from all that defiles. May sinners, on every side, become attentive to the words of truth and salvation." and be baptized.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Aug 23, 2018)

Luke 19:45-48 King James Version (KJV)
45 And he went into the temple, and began to cast out them that sold therein, and them that bought;

46 Saying unto them, It is written, My house is the house of prayer: but ye have made it a den of thieves.

47 And he taught daily in the temple. But the chief priests and the scribes and the chief of the people sought to destroy him,

48 And could not find what they might do: for all the people were very attentive to hear him.

Jesus outburst in the temple shows what righteous indignation is like. Jesus was angry with the priest and their associates. The temple needed a good cleaning.


----------



## Israel (Aug 23, 2018)

And his disciples remembered that it was written, The zeal of thine house hath eaten me up.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Aug 24, 2018)

1 John 2:16-17 King James Version (KJV)

16 For all that is in the world, the lust of the flesh, and the lust of the eyes, and the pride of life, is not of the Father, but is of the world.

17 And the world passeth away, and the lust thereof: but he that doeth the will of God abideth for ever.

The disciples remembered what was written "the zeal of thine house hath eaten me up". 

Every man who calls himself a Christian, be eaten up with the zeal of God's house. Your own house is just as important as your everlasting home.

"Therefore, let the zeal of God,s house eat the up: let the zeal of God's house eat up every Christian, zeal of that house of God of which he is a member. For thy own house is not more important than that wherein thou hast everlasting rest. Thou goest into thine own house for temporal rest, thou enterest God's house for everlasting rest. If, then , thou busiest thyself to see that nothing wrong be done in thine house, is it fit that thou suffer, so far as thou canst help, if thou shouldst chance to see aught wrong in the house of God, where salvation is set before thee, and rest without end?"

Augustine


----------



## spurrs and racks (Aug 27, 2018)

1 John 2:16-17 King James Version (KJV)

16 For all that is in the world, the lust of the flesh, and the lust of the eyes, and the pride of life, is not of the Father, but is of the world.

17 And the world passeth away, and the lust thereof: but he that doeth the will of God abideth for ever.

Jesus watched and listened for a few moments. Then he filled his lungs, and in a voice which carried above the bleating and lowing, shouts of sellers, arguments of the cheated, Jesus called out text from the prophets Isaiah and Jeremiah: "It is written, "my house shall be called a house of prayer for all nations, but you are making it a den of thieves." 
 With set face, Jesus walked up to the nearest row of money changers tables and pushed them over, one at a time. Coins clattered and rolled away. Jesus upset the seats of the sellers of doves, flocks and herds and drove them from the temple.
As the disciples helped Jesus, John was impressed beyond all else by the expression on his face, not of moral force but of Love , Love for God, and God's temple, Love for the merchants, love for the cheated, love for the herdsmen, all who were trapped into the sacrilege of greed and custom. Even love for the temple authorities who had betrayed their trust.

Pollock


----------



## spurrs and racks (Aug 28, 2018)

Matthew 21:12-13 King James Version (KJV)
12 And Jesus went into the temple of God, and cast out all them that sold and bought in the temple, and overthrew the tables of the moneychangers, and the seats of them that sold doves,

13 And said unto them, It is written, My house shall be called the house of prayer; but ye have made it a den of thieves.

'O my brethren, how often have you and I been guilty of this great evil? How often have the lust of the flesh, the lust of the eye, the pride of life, insensibly stolen away our hearts from God? Once they were indeed houses of prayer, faith, hope, love, peace, joy, and all other fruits of the blessed sprit lodged within them. But now, O now, it may be, thieves and robbers. Cleanse thou therefore the thoughts of our hearts by the inspiration of thy blessed sprit, that henceforward we may more perfectly love thee and more worthily magnify thy holy name!"

Whitefield


----------



## spurrs and racks (Aug 29, 2018)

Matthew 21:12 King James Version (KJV)
12 And Jesus went into the temple of God, and cast out all them that sold and bought in the temple, and overthrew the tables of the moneychangers, and the seats of them that sold doves,

Thy mansion is the Christian's heart, O Lord, Thy dwelling -place secure!
Bid the unruly throng depart, and leave the consecrated door.
Devoted as it is to thee, a thievish swarm frequents the place;
They stead away my joys from me, and rob my savior of his praise.
there, too, a sharp designing trade sin, Satan, and the world maintain;
Nor cease to press me, and persuade to part with ease, and purchase pain.
I know them, and I hate their din, am weary of the bustling crowd;
But while their voice is heard within, I cannot serve Thee as I would.
Oh for the joy Thy presense gives, what peace shall reign when Thou art here!
Thy presence makes this den of thieves a calm delightful house of prayer.
And if Thou make Thy temple shine, yet self-abased, will I adore;
The gold and silver are not mine, I give Thee what was Thine before.

William Cowper


----------



## spurrs and racks (Aug 31, 2018)

Matthew 21:15-16 King James Version

15 And when the chief priests and scribes saw the wonderful things that he did, and the children crying in the temple, and saying, Hosanna to the son of David; they were sore displeased,

16 And said unto him, Hearest thou what these say? And Jesus saith unto them, Yea; have ye never read, Out of the mouth of babes and sucklings thou hast perfected praise?

After this, the people could not ignore Jesus or be indifferent to Jesus. They had to take sides. Either Jesus was a radical who must be restrained in jail or put to death or both, or Jesus must be listened to, believed and followed.

Today, indifference is still common among the people. Those who listen to the word and those who do not. As Christians we tell the real story and there is no middle ground. Either Jesus is the son of God, or an imposter , a fake , a fraud.

Today is the time to listen and follow the word of our Christ. In time, Jesus will return and he will then clean all false religion one last time.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Sep 4, 2018)

Matthew 21:17 

King James Version (KJV)

17 And he left them, and went out of the city into Bethany; and he lodged there.

Jesus knew and practiced rest. and he honored his friends by allowing them to host his final week. Between days of intense public pressure in Jerusalem, Jesus found friendship and rest in Bethany. Jesus balanced stress with friendship and tranquility. This example reminds us how important it is to make time for rest.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Sep 6, 2018)

John 12:27

Now my soul is troubled. And what should I say - "father, save me from this hour"?.
No, it is for this reason that I have come to this hour.

Even when Jesus spoke the truth plainly, it remained hidden by the crowds misunderstanding. Opinion shifted from exhuberant cheering to the bloodthirsty calls for his crucifixion. The dialog remains a witness of Jesus keen awareness of the underlying sequence of events in which Jesus had the central role.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Sep 7, 2018)

*Hebrews 21:43*

*"Therefore say I unto you, The kingdom of God shall be taken from you, and given to a nation bringing forth the fruits thereof."* 

Love not the world, neither the things which are in the world. If any man loves the world, the love of the father is not with him. The world will pass away, and the lust for the world will pass away with it.
 But the man who loves God will live forever. be prepared for the will of God with sound mind, firm faith, and strong virtue. lay aside your fear of death, think of eternal life. Demonstrate what you believe, and rest knowing the lord on the day he calls on yourself.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 7, 2018)

spurrs and racks said:


> John 12:27
> 
> Now my soul is troubled. And what should I say - "father, save me from this hour"?.
> No, it is for this reason that I have come to this hour.
> ...



Proof that Jesus had his own soul. 

"Now my soul is deeply troubled. Should I pray, 'Father, save me from this hour'? But this is the very reason I came!

Does this also prove he had free will? I don't think he is really wanting to change his mind about the mission but being human, it's starting to prey on his human soul.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 7, 2018)

spurrs and racks said:


> *Hebrews 21:43*
> 
> *"Therefore say I unto you, The kingdom of God shall be taken from you, and given to a nation bringing forth the fruits thereof."*



Matthew 21:43?

From verse 42;                                                                                      The stone the builders rejected has become the cornerstone. 

Verse 44;
Anyone who falls on this stone will be broken to pieces; anyone on whom it falls will be crushed."

If one falls on the stone they will be hurt. Maybe this cornerstone is also the stumbling stone. They fall but not to the point of recovery.

But if the stone falls on you, death will surely happen.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Sep 10, 2018)

Mathew 22:11-12

“But when the king came in to see the guests, he noticed a man there who was not wearing wedding clothes.
He asked, ‘How did you get in here without wedding clothes, friend?’ The man was speechless.

So he commands the servants, "bind his feet which have boldly intruded. Bind his hands which didn't know how to put on bright clothes, Cast him into the outer darkness, for he is unworthy of the celebration"

How is this any different that our treatment before our God , if we do not atone for our sins and live the life commanded to us by our Christ?


----------



## spurrs and racks (Sep 11, 2018)

Matthew 22:15-22

"Then the Pharisees went out and laid plans to trap him in his words."

They could not lay hands on Jesus for they feared the multitude, so they took another way with intention of bringing Jesus into danger, and making him guilty of crimes against the state.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Sep 12, 2018)

Matthew 22:17-22 King James Version (KJV)

17 Tell us therefore, What thinkest thou? Is it lawful to give tribute unto Caesar, or not?

18 But Jesus perceived their wickedness, and said, Why tempt ye me, ye hypocrites?

19 Shew me the tribute money. And they brought unto him a penny.

20 And he saith unto them, Whose is this image and superscription?

21 They say unto him, Caesar's. Then saith he unto them, Render therefore unto Caesar the things which are Caesar's; and unto God the things that are God's.

22 When they had heard these words, they marvelled, and left him, and went their way.

What but divine wisdom could escape from so cunningly devised a dilemma. Thus, before answering, Jesus exposes the meanness and hypocrisy in their question, thereby emphasizing the important fact that he did not dodge, but answer their question.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Sep 13, 2018)

Mark 12:23 King James Version (KJV)

23 In the resurrection therefore, when they shall rise, whose wife shall she be of them? for the seven had her to wife.


In Jesus argument against the Sadducees, Our Christ first appealed to the power of God. What God would work was quite other than they imagined, not a mere re-awakening, but a transformation. The world to come was not a reproduction of that which had passed away, for they would have passed away, but a regeneration and a renovation.


Our Lord would not merely reply, Jesus would answer the Sadducees, and more grand or noble evidence of the resurrection has never been offered than that which Christ gave. When speaking to the Sadducees, Christ remained on the ground of the Pentateuch, yet it was not only to the law but to the whole bible that Christ appealed to the revelation itself and the relationship between God and man.


“He Who, not only historically and in the fullest sense calls himself the God of Abraham, of Isaac and of Jacob, cannot leave them dead. He is not the God of the dead, but the God of the living, for all live unto him.”


The Sadducees were silenced, the multitude was astonished, and from them said “teacher, thou hast beautifully said.”


----------



## spurrs and racks (Sep 14, 2018)

Mark 12:24 King James Version (KJV)

24 And Jesus answering said unto them, Do ye not therefore err, because ye know not the scriptures, neither the power of God?


The doctrines of Christ displeased the infidel Sadducees, as well as the Pharisees and Herodians. Jesus carried the great truths of the resurrection and the future state, further than they had yet revealed. There is no arguing from the state of things in this world, as to what will take place hereafter. Let truth be set in clear light, and it appears in full strength. Having thus silenced them, our Lord proceeded to show the truth of the doctrine of the resurrection from the books of Moses. God declared to Moses that he was the God of the patriarchs, who had died long before; this shows that they were then in a state of being, capable of enjoying his favor, and proves that the doctrine of the resurrection is clearly taught in the old testament as well as the new testament. But this doctrine was kept for a more full revelation, after the resurrection of Christ, who was the first fruits of them that slept. All errors arise from not knowing the scriptures and the power of God.


Matthew Henry


----------



## spurrs and racks (Sep 17, 2018)

Matthew 22:36-40 King James Version (KJV)

36 Master, which is the great commandment in the law?

37 Jesus said unto him, Thou shalt love the Lord thy God with all thy heart, and with all thy soul, and with all thy mind.

38 This is the first and great commandment.

39 And the second is like unto it, Thou shalt love thy neighbour as thyself.

40 On these two commandments hang all the law and the prophets.


An interpreter of law asked our Lord a question, to try, not so much his knowledge, as his judgment. The Love of God is the first and greatest commandment, and the sum of all the commands of the first table. Our love of God must be sincere, not in word and tongue only. All our love is too little to bestow upon him, therefore all the powers of the soul must be engaged for him, and carried out toward him. To love our neighbor as ourselves, is the second great commandment. There is a self-love which is corrupt, and the root of the greatest sins, and it must be put off and mortified; but there is a self-love which is the rule of the greatest duty; we must have a due concern for the welfare of our own souls and bodies. And we must love our neighbor as truly and sincerely as we love ourselves; in many cases we must deny ourselves for the good of others. By these two commandments let our hearts be formed as by a mould.

Matthew Henry


----------



## spurrs and racks (Sep 18, 2018)

Mark 12:34 King James Version (KJV)
34 And when Jesus saw that he answered discreetly, he said unto him, Thou art not far from the kingdom of God. And no man after that durst ask him any question.


If the first thought is "how can I honor Jesus"? If the daily desire of your soul "oh, if I only knew where I might find Jesus"? I care not for the rags, how does Jesus appear in his royal apparel? I cannot care for the wounds, they were inflicted for me. I judge not by poverty, or what the King has other than his beauty. He is glories on the high throne. Would I place him even higher if I could? Would I be ready to die just add another trumpet which proclaims his praise? At last, all is well within me.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Sep 19, 2018)

Matthew 22:45 King James Version (KJV)

45 If David then call him Lord, how is he his son?

When Jesus baffled his enemies, he asked what thoughts they had of the Messiah. How he could be the son of David and yet his Lord? Jesus quotes Psalm 110:1. If Christ was to be a mere man, who would not exist till many ages after David’s death, how could the forefather call him Lord? The Pharisees could not answer it. Nor can any solve the difficulty except he allows the Messiah to be the Son of God, and David’s Lord equally with the father. He took upon him human nature, and so became God manifested in the flesh; in this sense he is the Son of man and the Son of David. It behooves us above all things seriously to inquire; “What think we of Christ?” is he altogether glorious in our eyes, and precious in our hearts? May Christ be our joy, our confidence, our all. May we daily be made more like to him, and more devoted to his service.

Matthew Henry

Psalm 110:1 King James Version (KJV)

110 The Lord said unto my Lord, Sit thou at my right hand, until I make thine enemies thy footstool.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Sep 20, 2018)

John 12:27-28 King James Version (KJV)

27 Now is my soul troubled; and what shall I say? Father, save me from this hour: but for this cause came I unto this hour.

28 Father, glorify thy name. Then came there a voice from heaven, saying, I have both glorified it, and will glorify it again.


What does it mean to glorify God?


Can we make God more beautiful than he is?


Can we magnify God?


Can we praise God?


Can we worship God more intently?


Can we give our all to God, more of our soul and in our totality?


----------



## Israel (Sep 21, 2018)

Can we..._bless_ God?


----------



## spurrs and racks (Sep 24, 2018)

Matthew 23:11-12 King James Version (KJV)

11 But he that is greatest among you shall be your servant.

12 And whosoever shall exalt himself shall be abased; and he that shall humble himself shall be exalted.


Our Jesus read people like books. Jesus was not impressed by covers but rather by content.
Fancy covers often shielded a shameful life, when ragged covers often enclosed hearts of gold.
Elaborate covers do not protect us, you cannot keep the doors closed you do not want open before our God. Jesus is aware of who we are. Being willing to fling our doors open before our heavenly father allows us to experience the true life of living with Christ as our Lord.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Sep 25, 2018)

1 John 5:3 King James Version (KJV)
3 For this is the love of God, that we keep his commandments: and his commandments are not grievous.


We can only achieve perfect liberty and enjoy fellowship with Jesus when his command, his call to absolute discipleship, is appreciated in its entirety. Only the man who follows the command of Jesus single-mindedly, and unresistingly lets his yoke rest upon him, finds his burden easy, and under its gentle pressure receives the power to persevere in the right way. The command of Jesus is hard, unutterably hard, for those who try to resist it. But for those who willingly submit, the yoke is easy, and the burden is light. The commandment of Jesus is not a sort of spiritual shock treatment. Jesus asks nothing of us without giving us the strength to perform it. His commandment never seeks to destroy life, but to foster, strengthen and heal it.

Dietrich Bonhoeffer


----------



## spurrs and racks (Sep 26, 2018)

Matthew 23:16-22 King James Version (KJV)

16 Woe unto you, ye blind guides, which say, Whosoever shall swear by the temple, it is nothing; but whosoever shall swear by the gold of the temple, he is a debtor!


The religious of Jesus day were offended because he did not follow their rules and traditions. Jesus was bold and outspoken. Jesus favored extreme change and valued what they felt was insignificant, which was largely the unlovely. Jesus knew the power and prestige of the Pharisees, a key group of Jewish leaders. Jesus knew they expected people to show deference to them. But Jesus also loved the Pharisees and wanted them to see plainly who they were and how far many of them were from God.

Rebecca Manley Pippert


 What did Jesus say to them?...............

Something like….”you bunch of snakes, you small bad. You remind me of decomposed bodies walking around. You are hypocrites and blind guides. But, thank you for coming.”

Sure , that is not the exact speech, but you get the idea.

Jesus disciples said to him “ We think you might have offended them.”


----------



## Israel (Sep 26, 2018)

spurrs and racks said:


> Matthew 23:16-22 King James Version (KJV)
> 
> 16 Woe unto you, ye blind guides, which say, Whosoever shall swear by the temple, it is nothing; but whosoever shall swear by the gold of the temple, he is a debtor!
> 
> ...




LOL...made even heartier when I see my own disposition toward being offended! 

"Me, too, Lord? C'mon, cut me a break."


Lord...or pal?

Yet still, friend.


Faithful are the wounds of a friend; but the kisses of an enemy are deceitful.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Sep 27, 2018)

Mark 12:38-39 King James Version (KJV)

38 And he said unto them in his doctrine, Beware of the scribes, which love to go in long clothing, and love salutations in the marketplaces,

39 And the chief seats in the synagogues, and the uppermost rooms at feasts:


Do you know what kind of dress our Lord requires?

Wisdom, justice, self-control, courage.

Let these be the four edges of your horizon. Let Christ be the team that carries you. No necklace can be more precious, no gems can be brighter.

Let the teachings of Christ be your shield, not your decorations.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Sep 28, 2018)

Luke 20:46-47 King James Version (KJV)
46 Beware of the scribes, which desire to walk in long robes, and love greetings in the markets, and the highest seats in the synagogues, and the chief rooms at feasts;

47 Which devour widows' houses, and for a show make long prayers: the same shall receive greater ****ation.


We might argue that the Pharisees hated Jesus because Jesus was so critical of them. No one likes to be criticized, especially people who are accustomed to praise. But the venom of the Pharisees went deeper than that. It is safe to assume that had Jesus said nothing to them they would have despised him. Jesus mere presence was enough to cause them to recoil from Jesus.


It has been said that nothing dispels a lie faster than the truth; nothing exposes the counterfeit faster than the genuine. The presence of Jesus represented the presence of the genuine in the midst of the bogus. Here authentic holiness appeared; the counterfeiters of holiness were not pleased.


The incarnate Christ is no longer walking the earth. He has ascended into heaven. No one sees him or speaks audibly with him in the flesh today. Yet the threatening power of his holiness is still felt. Sometimes it is transferred to his people. As the Jews at the foot of Mt. Sinai fled in terror from the dazzling face of Moses, so people today get uncomfortable in the mere presence of Christians.


R. C. Sproul


----------



## spurrs and racks (Oct 1, 2018)

*Matthew 23:23*

“Woe unto you, scribes and Pharisees, hypocrites! for ye pay tithe of mint and anise and cummin, and have omitted the weightier _matters_ of the law, judgment, mercy, and faith: these ought ye to have done, and not to leave the other undone.”


The Pharisees become so fond of being good that they kept inventing new traditions and codes to obey. In the process they became stricter than God. In fact, Jesus reproved them for placing spiritual burdens on people that God never intended. Godliness means to be like God. Any addition to or subtraction from who God is, what God is like and what God requires is a move away from God. Ungodliness is not always about the really bad people. Sometimes it is about the really good people who are more restrictive than God.


Jesus wasn’t impressed with the Pharisees brand of righteousness. The better they had become on the outside, the worse they had become on the inside. That’s why Jesus came down so hard on them. They misrepresented truth.


If we’re not careful, we too will equate being good with loving Jesus.


Stowell


----------



## Israel (Oct 2, 2018)

And that is why Jesus suffered outside the city gate, to sanctify the people by His own blood. 
Therefore let us go to Him outside the camp, bearing the disgrace He bore.



Then saith Jesus unto them, All ye shall be offended because of me this night: for it is written, I will smite the shepherd, and the sheep of the flock shall be scattered abroad. 


Jesus fulfillment of "prime directive", the work beyond all the wonderful and true things said, kind things said and done..."good" things (even when reproving and rebuking) was going (dare we say _is going?_) to be cause of offense to all.

Paul, who by the many accolades I have often heard granted from pulpits and rostrums, and in book and essay...as though speakers and writers would be prepared to roll out the reddest of red carpets were he somehow miraculously appearing as "The Apostle of apostles", or has I have seen him called  "Prince of Apostles" (though this is most often reserved to Peter) was pressed to write to Timothy:

For this I was appointed a preacher and an apostle (I am telling the truth, I am not lying) as a teacher of the Gentiles in faith and truth. 

No man would ever need write this (in red) unless in some way it were called into question. At this point obviously in his ministry there was no seeming _automatic response_:  "Oh Paul? Of course he's an apostle! Look at the stuff he writes and does!
He is so deep and clear in his revelation of the Lord...who could doubt him?"

What would he say to Pastor Tom, Dick, and Harry in discerning how much they adore being called Pastor Tom, Pastor Dick, and Pastor Harry. What would he say to the persistent leaven of the laity/clergy model? And, what would he say...about that red carpet? What might he say if it be laid out under a sign over the entrance to "the church" calling itself "St Paul's". 

Which of the four congregations on facing street corners...would he enter? The "First Baptist"? The "Full Gospel Pentecostal"? The "Lutheran Church"? The "Presbyterian"? 

Or, might he simply stand outside and shout to all? Might the pastors come out and say..."keep it down, don't get so excited...we hold joint pastors meetings with one another the third saturday of every month!"?

What does he say...to me? Anything?

Has one ever considered how _even_ the the disciples may have received this in their hearing:

When Jesus heard _it_, he marvelled, and said to them that followed, Verily I say unto you, I have not found so great faith, no, not in Israel. 

What does Jesus...say to me?


----------



## spurrs and racks (Oct 2, 2018)

Above all else, the Christian life is a love affair of the heart. It cannot be lived primarily as a set of principles or ethics. It cannot be managed with steps and programs. It cannot be lived exclusively as a moral code leading to righteousness.


The truth of the gospel is intended to free us to love God and others with our whole heart. When we ignore this heart aspect of our faith and try to live out our religion solely as correct doctrine or ethics, our passion is crippled, or perverted, and the divorce of our soul from the heart purposes of God toward us is deepened.


Our heart is the key to the Christian life.





Curtis and Eldredge


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 2, 2018)

Matthew 25:35-36
For I was hungry and you gave me something to eat, I was thirsty and you gave me something to drink, I was a stranger and you invited me in, 36 I needed clothes and you clothed me, I was sick and you looked after me, I was in prison and you came to visit me.'


----------



## spurrs and racks (Oct 3, 2018)

Luke 21:3-4 King James Version (KJV)
3 And he said, Of a truth I say unto you, that this poor widow hath cast in more than they all:

4 For all these have of their abundance cast in unto the offerings of God: but she of her penury hath cast in all the living that she had.


The poor widow only put two mites into the treasury. However she put in everything that she had. The scripture says her gifts to God were much more valuable than the wealthy offered. Gifts are not measured by their weight, but by the willingness of the giver.


Don’t offer what you must leave behind when you die. Instead, offer to God that which no enemy can carry off and no tyrant can take from you. Give God that will go down to the grave – rather , will go with you to the kingdom of heaven. Your love for God will enchant the paradise.


 Jerome


----------



## spurrs and racks (Oct 4, 2018)

Matthew 24:42 King James Version (KJV)
42 Watch therefore: for ye know not what hour your Lord doth come.

Several times during his final week Jesus took special care to prepare his disciples for the future. He also left numerous guidelines for future disciples. Having repeatedly told about his departure, Jesus now spoke of what conditions would be like in his absence. But the lessons always included a note of temporariness. False prophets would come before he came. The bridegroom would eventually return. The landowner might be gone for a long time, but he would appear unexpectedly. Jesus told his followers to be ready for hardship, ready for waiting, and ready for his return.

No man ever has to wait longer than a lifetime to meet Jesus.


----------



## Israel (Oct 5, 2018)

spurrs and racks said:


> Matthew 24:42 King James Version (KJV)
> 42 Watch therefore: for ye know not what hour your Lord doth come.
> 
> Several times during his final week Jesus took special care to prepare his disciples for the future. He also left numerous guidelines for future disciples. Having repeatedly told about his departure, Jesus now spoke of what conditions would be like in his absence. But the lessons always included a note of temporariness. False prophets would come before he came. The bridegroom would eventually return. The landowner might be gone for a long time, but he would appear unexpectedly. Jesus told his followers to be ready for hardship, ready for waiting, and ready for his return.
> ...




Yes, we can "build upon" the earnest expectation of others, and those who have gone before, but God forbid we _use their patience _to an end of despising patience; as though in sum theirs manifestly points to an excess of, and, "too much patience required" to believe.

It is only in the exercise of patience...we begin to appreciate the Lord's. And may enter some understanding of this:

Be patient therefore, brethren, unto the coming of the Lord. Behold, the husbandman waiteth for the precious fruit of the earth, and hath long patience for it, until he receive the early and latter rain.   


There's someone to behold that only the work of patience will reveal.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Oct 8, 2018)

Matthew 23:37 King James Version (KJV)
37 O Jerusalem, Jerusalem, thou that killest the prophets, and stonest them which are sent unto thee, how often would I have gathered thy children together, even as a hen gathereth her chickens under her wings, and ye would not.


Jesus had a remarkably tender and affectionate heart. He is the shepherd whom the flock should follow. Jesus virtue is expressed much in the exercise of holy affections. Jesus is the most wonderful example of ardor, vigor and strength of love to both man and God that ever was. These affections gave Jesus the victory in the mighty struggle and conflict of his agonies when Jesus prayed more earnestly, and offered strong crying and tears and wrestled in tears and blood. The power of the exercises of his holy love was stronger than death. In Jesus great struggle, he overcame the natural affections of fear and grief, even when he was so amazed and his soul was exceedingly sorrowful even unto death……………


Jesus cried “ O Jerusalem, O Jerusalem….!”


Edwards


----------



## spurrs and racks (Oct 9, 2018)

Matthew 24:7-8 King James Version (KJV)
7 For nation shall rise against nation, and kingdom against kingdom: and there shall be famines, and pestilences, and earthquakes, in divers places.

8 All these are the beginning of sorrows.


Those who fight for God, having been placed in the heavenly army, should hope for the things prophesied. Since the Lord told us these things would come, we won’t tremble at the storms and whirlwinds of the world and will have no cause for alarm. The encouragement of his foreseeing word instructs, teaches, prepares, and strengthens the people of his church to endure the things to come. Our Lord predicted that wars, famines, earthquakes and plagues would arise everywhere. For fear that an unexpected and new evil should shake us, our Lord previously warned us that suffering would increase more and more in the last times. The kingdom of God, beloved, is almost at hand. The reward of life, the rejoicing of external salvation, and eternal joy and obtaining of paradise are coming now with the passing away of the world. Already, heavenly things are taking place of earthy, great things of small, and eternal things of things that fade away.


Is there room for anxiety and concern?


Who, in the midst of these things, is trembling and sad?


The ones without hope and faith. Those who are not willing to go to Christ, who fear death.


For those who do not believe will not reign with Christ.


Cyprian


----------



## Israel (Oct 10, 2018)

Every author who has ever started his work with "It was a day like any other..." sure has something in mind to make that _apparent day_, completely _unlike_ any other.

Our Author has told us..."Pay attention to the day like any other..."


----------



## spurrs and racks (Oct 11, 2018)

Mark 13:22 King James Version (KJV)

22 For false Christs and false prophets shall rise, and shall shew signs and wonders, to seduce, if it were possible, even the elect.


The most dangerous characteristic of false prophets is that they claim to be from God and speak for him.

Jeremiah 5:31

Such leaders nearly appear pleasant and positive. They like to be with Christians, and they know how to talk and act like believers. False prophets usually exude sincerity and thereby more easily deceive others. But you identify false teachers’ true colors by noting what they do not talk about. They usually don’t deny basic doctrines such as Christ deity and substitutionary atonement, the sinfulness of humanity, or unbelievers going to ****. They simply ignore such controversial truths.


But whenever a false prophet is in your midst, you must not ignore his presence or the harmful effects of his heretical teaching.


Be wise.


John MacArthur


----------



## spurrs and racks (Oct 12, 2018)

Matthew 25:3-4 King James Version (KJV)
3 They that were foolish took their lamps, and took no oil with them:

4 But the wise took oil in their vessels with their lamps.


 They that were foolish took their lamps of an outward profession. They would go to church, say over several manuals of prayers, come perhaps into a field to hear a sermon, give at a collection, and receive the sacrament.

But then here lay the mistake, they had no oil in their lamps, no principle of grace, no living faith in their hearts. In one word, they never effectually felt the power of the world to come. They thought they might be Christians without so much inward feeling.


G. Whitefield


----------

